

The student as nigger - Muzza
http://ry4an.org/readings/short/student/

======
sgentle
I'm curious. There's a John Lennon/Yoko Ono song called "Woman Is the Nigger
of the World" from the early 70s.

Was that comparison in common use at the time? I can't find any references
elsewhere, but it seems like a strange coincidence otherwise.

~~~
philwelch
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigger#Denotational_extension>

"The denotations of nigger also comprehend non-white and racially
disadvantaged people; the US politician Ron Dellums said, “... it's time for
somebody to lead all of America’s niggers”.[23] Jerry Farber's 1967 protest,
The Student as Nigger invoked the word as a metaphor for the victims of an
authoritarian society. In 1969, in the UK, in the course of being interviewed
by a Nova magazine reporter, artist Yoko Ono said, “... woman is the nigger of
the world”; three years later, her husband, John Lennon, published the song
“Woman is the Nigger of the World” (1972) — about the virtually universal
exploitation of woman — proved socially and politically controversial to US
sensibilities."

~~~
sgentle
Hey, thanks a lot. I looked at the WP article but I must've missed that
section.

Looks like this essay, then, is the first example I can find of its use.
Dellums wasn't in office until 1971, and the Lennon song was 72.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
[1969]

~~~
Muzza
Yes? It's not like much/anything has changed.

~~~
philwelch
Well, aside from the social acceptability of using the word "nigger" to denote
oppressed people in general, I really don't see student-faculty relationships
(at the university level) nearly as bad as this article portrays.

~~~
brudgers
I believe this sentiment was common. My father was in graduate school for the
first 11 years of my life. At some point during that time, I learned this joke
no kid should really know at that age:

    
    
       Q:Why did Lincoln free the slaves?
      
       A:Because he knew there would always be grad  students.

